# This girl rejected a friend of mine how do you rate her?



## Fat cunt (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Hebbe wem (Jan 16, 2019)

She is ugly


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 16, 2019)

Hebbe wem said:


> She is ugly


????


----------



## Sizzurp (Jan 16, 2019)

2 At best, and thats me being nice


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 16, 2019)

Horseface, repulsive tbh


----------



## theropeking (Jan 16, 2019)

She probably wants a tall 6'5 dutch chad


----------



## JimJones (Jan 16, 2019)

post pic of friend


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 16, 2019)

if she's skinny i'd give her a 4 (which means regrets after drunk fucking with half limb piniz)


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 16, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Horseface, repulsive tbh


I genuinely feel sorry for her kids if she is going to get them


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 16, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> I genuinely feel sorry for her kids if she is going to get them


She will breed incels for sure

Btw what is your friends rating


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 16, 2019)

Pretty bad pic do you have a better one. She looks below average in this though imo


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 16, 2019)

98 vind-ik-leuks for this thing.
Jfc it's over.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 16, 2019)

ugly


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 16, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> She will breed incels for sure
> 
> Btw what is your friends rating


Only 7.99 ):


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 16, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Only 7.99 ):


So close but yet so far

I have a theory op

Are you that 'friend‘ who got rejected by this subhuman roastie?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 16, 2019)

jesus how ugly do you have to be to get rejected by her


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 16, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> So close but yet so far
> 
> I have a theory op
> 
> Are you that 'friend‘ who got rejected by this subhuman roastie?


Nahhh im not joking didnt even consider im not ugly pm for pic only keep it private tho


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jan 16, 2019)

Unattractive but fuckable


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 16, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Unattractive but fuckable


Ur trolling right


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 16, 2019)

These guys are high. She is a bit below average only because her big forhead.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jan 16, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> Ur trolling right


No? I'd fuck her obviously but from an objective perspective she's like a 4/10. So below average.


----------



## Wincel (Jan 16, 2019)

2PSL, 100x more sexual marketplace value than Chad.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Jan 16, 2019)

Lol ze us fucking lelijk ze mag haar zelf niet voortplanten vind ik


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 16, 2019)

god my eyes hurt no offense to her why is nature so bad


----------



## Final82 (Jan 16, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> View attachment 13544



Wow I feel sorry for your friend . She is 3/10 at the most . Your friend must be ugly af


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 16, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Lol ze us fucking lelijk ze mag haar zelf niet voortplanten vind ik


Ik weeettt bro echt wat de kanker is dit toen ik die foto kreeg van dat meisje jongeh ??


----------



## Final82 (Jan 16, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> I genuinely feel sorry for her kids if she is going to get them


She should not procreate . Incels in the making


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 16, 2019)

My shitty face is good for slaying this type of foids. It's over


----------



## dogtown (Jan 16, 2019)

she has more likes than i have followers and she looks like a goblin


----------



## Kenma (Jan 16, 2019)

Your friend dodged a bullet tbh


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 16, 2019)

Repulsive soulless ginger


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 16, 2019)

Ze is niet bepaald knap, man. 

(translation for @Nibba)

She is not particularly pretty, man.


Fat cunt said:


> Nahhh im not joking didnt even consider im not ugly pm for pic only keep it private tho



PM me.


Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Lol ze us fucking lelijk ze mag haar zelf niet voortplanten vind ik


Tfoe nog een tatta. 

(Translation for @Nibba)

Yikes another Dutch person.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 16, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> View attachment 13544


Looks like my friend's sister who's mentally retarded


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 16, 2019)

Something StudyHacks would fuck/1


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 16, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> Something StudyHacks would fuck/1


@StudyHacks


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @StudyHacks


Tbh I kinda wanna dick her down, might be because I'm horny af. Fapping to JAV atm

Edit: Only if she's at least 18 tho.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Tbh I kinda wanna dick her down, might be because I'm horny af. Fapping to JAV atm
> 
> Edit: Only if she's at least 18 tho.


Fap, now!


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Fap, now!


yeah I am


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> yeah I am


I fapped also.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I fapped also.


Done. Post nut clarity was much needed in fact. NO I WOULDN'T FUCK HER GTFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Done. Post nut clarity was much needed in fact. NO I WOULDN'T FUCK HER GTFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



I fapped five times today, fuck my life.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I fapped five times today, fuck my life.


Nigga that's nothing, usually I fap 10 times a day. Takes me like 20 mins at a max, most often only 10


----------



## Time Travel (Jan 16, 2019)

3/10


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 16, 2019)

Looking at her horse face remind me of Sarah Jessica Parker lmao


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 16, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Lol ze us fucking lelijk ze mag haar zelf niet voortplanten vind ik





Fat cunt said:


> Ik weeettt bro echt wat de kanker is dit toen ik die foto kreeg van dat meisje jongeh ??





TRUE_CEL said:


> Ze is niet bepaald knap, man.
> 
> (translation for @Nibba)
> 
> ...


Speak engliso u filthy commies


----------



## androidcel (Jan 16, 2019)

Lmao she is 3psl even at that frauded pic


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 16, 2019)

Hebbe wem said:


> She is ugly


This tbh 3.5 or 4 if Im generous and dont compare with women in clubs but with general population


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> View attachment 13620


thats ur future cock sucking wife u ogre


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 17, 2019)

Tony said:


> thats ur future cock sucking wife u ogre


LMFAO, WIFE??? I might as well rope than have a wife in this day and age.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> LMFAO, WIFE??? I might as well rope than have a wife in this day and age.


battlefieldwifecel


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 17, 2019)

Tony said:


> battlefieldwifecel


Battlefieldropecel


----------



## vodka (Jan 17, 2019)

lelijk kankerpaard ga terug naar je fucking manege


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 17, 2019)

vodka said:


> lelijk kankerpaard ga terug naar je fucking manege


Hahahah ze is kankerrr lelijk kkr paardenmeisje


----------



## Jaded (Jan 17, 2019)

Hebbe wem said:


> She is ugly


----------



## qwep (Jan 17, 2019)

Hypergamy


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 17, 2019)

qwep said:


> Hypergamy


Zoomer


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 17, 2019)

your friends not chad so he got rejected


----------



## qwep (Jan 17, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Zoomer


stop stalking my profile 40 year old virgin


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 17, 2019)

qwep said:


> stop stalking my profile 40 year old virgin


40 year old lol? Way off towncel


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 17, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> Hahahah ze is kankerrr lelijk kkr paardenmeisje


Stuur die foto van je vriend dan.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 17, 2019)

qwep said:


> Hypergamy



can be controlled through totalitarian mesasures


----------



## Nibba (Jan 17, 2019)

qwep said:


> stop stalking my profile 40 year old virgin


Shut up faggot


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 17, 2019)

Ugly witch /10


----------



## King (Jan 17, 2019)

stop posting subhumans to my screen


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 17, 2019)

King said:


> stop posting subhumans to my screen


----------



## Ropemaxing (Jan 17, 2019)

Tell your friend to have some self esteem she's HORRIBLE...


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 18, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> your friends not chad so he got rejected


Strongly disagreed, could be other reasons


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Strongly disagreed, could be other reasons


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Jan 19, 2019)




----------

